# Warning- lots of pics (shop, pen office)



## lwalden (Sep 10, 2006)

pictures of my shop (though my wife still calls it our garage[}]), and pen room office (previously dining room- it's wonderful having an understanding and supportive spouse) and no, it's not normally anywhere this clean......... and btw, the two big airconditioning units in the shop didn't help keep it even a little bit cooler!! Maybe I need to get 'em out of the boxes.....































my wife refers to the area in the next pic as the "DeWalt Shrine"










































am  I spoiled, or what?


----------



## DFM (Sep 10, 2006)

Very nice, very well organized, and only two building code issues: too much stuff in front of your electrical panel and no fire extinguisher to be seen.

I wish I had that much space in my shop.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow!, Great looking setup, Lyle! I'm not sure you have enough lathes though.[}]


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice setup, but I agree with Billy, you need more lathes!![][}]


----------



## chigdon (Sep 10, 2006)

More grinders too.  Love the dartboard also.  Great shop [xx(]


----------



## HiTekRedNek (Sep 10, 2006)

If only I were that organized. []


----------



## OSCAR15 (Sep 11, 2006)

You should get at LEAST five of everything (for backup).  Seriously, I am jealous. OSCAR


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Sep 11, 2006)

Lyle,

Great shop and pen room! []

Can you post a close up photo of your photo booth?  I'm still trying to figure out what I want to build for myself.

Thanks,


----------



## richinva (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFM_
> <br />Very nice, very well organized, and only two building code issues: too much stuff in front of your electrical panel and no fire extinguisher to be seen.
> 
> I wish I had that much space in my shop.



Agree about the clearances at the panels, that IS a code violation as long as there is an active permit, but I don't believe there is anyhing in the 2003 IRC (which I believe Texas uses) about requiring fire extinguishers in a residence.  A great idea and one that certainly should be implemented by the homeowner, but not governed by law in a residence, unless the state of Texas has it as an addendum to their state building code.

Building code also does not cover what a homeonwer does after a Certificate of Occupancy is issued, i.e., placing whatever in front of the required panel clearances. I can only INspect, I can't EXpect....... 

BTW, don't you feel that this shop is just way too clean?  There's something fishy about the whole thing and I believe that the owner should ship out most of the equipment/tools to various "Clean Shop Testers" (one of which is moi) for evaluation.  In 1-2 years the equipment can be returned and a complete report written.  

I do like the shop, wish I could see the floor in mine.............

Rich in VA


----------



## lwalden (Sep 11, 2006)

I'll post one tonight- the tent itself was a $29.00 purchase from an earlier link someone posted- I can find it again if you're interested. The lights were a Home Depot special- $4.99 each. I think I get much better results now- check my album for a few examples of the more recent postings. Thanks for the comments. 





> _Originally posted by PenTurnerJohn_
> <br />Lyle,
> 
> Great shop and pen room! []
> ...


----------



## lwalden (Sep 11, 2006)

I do have two more grinders that are wet grinders- they're in the cabinets......





> _Originally posted by chigdon_
> <br />More grinders too.  Love the dartboard also.  Great shop [xx(]


----------



## Dario (Sep 11, 2006)

I saw all these during my visit and it looks a lot better in person...especially his wood collection that are inside the plastic containers/organizers (last pic) [][^]


----------



## 53Jim (Sep 17, 2006)

Hearing protection on a DeWalt scroll saw??  You could hear confessions while using one of these..[][]


----------



## lwalden (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah, well, what can I say. Normally those 4 big boxes with A/C units aren't in the shop, and the scroll saw sits between the table saw and the chop saw- which I consider to be the two noisest machines in my shop. Conveniently placed makes it more likely I'll use the hearing protection even when it's just for one or two quick cuts...... 





> _Originally posted by 53Jim_
> <br />Hearing protection on a DeWalt scroll saw??  You could hear confessions while using one of these..[][]


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for showing (off), Lyle![] That is a great looking shop.  I especially like the router table.  Did you build it?
Also, do you own stock in the Dewalt company?  It looks like you have way too many tools so I'll volunteer to come over and help you get rid of some of them![][:0][][8D] AND you are way too organized!![}]


----------



## lwalden (Sep 20, 2006)

Interesting story on the router table (that my wife likes to tell...)One day I came home from work and confessed- "Honey, I accidently bought a tool today". As you might guess, my wife wanted an explanation on how one "accidently" buys a tool. I went on to explain that I had posted a ridiculously low bid on e-bay for a tool, and it ended up being the high bid! Being the loving and trusting soul my wife is, she responded with an absolute lack of sarcasm in saying "Yeah, right, what do you think the odds are that <u>_I'm_</u> going to think it was ridiculously low?" Suffice it to say that after several bits of interactive communication, she finally agreed that $185.00 wasn't too bad a price to pay for that router table (I never got up the courage to tell her how much shipping from Canada was[][}][][}]). And while no, I don't own stock in DeWalt, I have found that after you get a whole lot of tools in the same color (DeWalt yellow and black, in this case), it's much easier to camoflauge new purchases you're trying to sneak in unnoticed......  





> _Originally posted by Bev Polmanteer_
> <br />Thanks for showing (off), Lyle![] That is a great looking shop.  I especially like the router table.  Did you build it?
> Also, do you own stock in the Dewalt company?  It looks like you have way too many tools so I'll volunteer to come over and help you get rid of some of them![][:0][][8D] AND you are way too organized!![}]


----------

